# The "I picked a winner!" gloating thread



## makingmoney (26 July 2009)

well just mentioning my thread on bsl as a hot stock which was under-valued at $2.23 three weeks ago,Well id like to mention to the people who personally sent me messages saying "that the stock wouldnt move and remains a share that would remain stagnant",...WELL A 30% GAIN IN 2 & 1/2 WKS....<---gloat
:


----------



## mazzatelli (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*

Mum and Dad must be proud


----------



## sammy84 (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*



makingmoney said:


> well just mentioning my thread on bsl as a hot stock which was under-valued at $2.23 three weeks ago,Well id like to mention to the people who personally sent me messages saying "that the stock wouldnt move and remains a share that would remain stagnant",...WELL A 30% GAIN IN 2 & 1/2 WKS....<---gloat
> :




Well aren't you amazing. Hopefully you can put that money towards english lessons..


----------



## beamstas (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*

Ohh, we are playing this game 

TO EverONE who told me HFA were nOT a hOT stock!!!! WELL A 71% GAIN IN 2 & 1/2 WKS....<---gloat

Just kidding, 
Well done on your tip 
Brad


----------



## beerwm (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*

great thread!!

whats the next money train we should be on?


----------



## wayneL (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*



sammy84 said:


> Well aren't you amazing. Hopefully you can put that money towards english lessons..



I'll tip in a bit for that.


----------



## trainspotter (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*

You broke your golden rule makingmoney. You normally do not comment in "general chat" and suredly limit yourself to stock information and posts on the indexes. Hmmmm ... it appears you are flushed with your own success. Well done on the 30% ruling by the way. Like any good gambler, I only ever hear of the "wins" and never the "losses". Bingo !


----------



## makingmoney (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*



sammy84 said:


> Well aren't you amazing. Hopefully you can put that money towards english lessons..




lol..I read your past nine threads and a seen a consecutive pattern of ridiculing people's threads.Do you actually have any informaton about stock/cfd's/options that could contribute to this site?I think you should respects people's thoughts and opinions,im sure it was a asf rule! I think you have the wrong site?The kiddies are on facebook,you would enjoy that site,it's FREE to join i heard! gg


----------



## beamstas (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*



makingmoney said:


> lol..I read your past nine threads and a seen a consecutive pattern of ridiculing people's threads.Do you actually have any informaton about stock/cfd's/options that could contribute to this site?I think you should respects people's thoughts and opinions,im sure it was a asf rule! I think you have the wrong site?The kiddies are on facebook,you would enjoy that site,it's FREE to join i heard! gg


----------



## beamstas (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*

This topic is now about demotivators


----------



## sammy84 (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*



makingmoney said:


> lol..I read your past nine threads and a seen a consecutive pattern of ridiculing people's threads.Do you actually have any informaton about stock/cfd's/options that could contribute to this site?I think you should respects people's thoughts and opinions,im sure it was a asf rule! I think you have the wrong site?The kiddies are on facebook,you would enjoy that site,it's FREE to join i heard! gg




Does facebook have a spell check function? If it does I might have a look. Correct spelling is easier on the eyes :


----------



## cutz (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*



makingmoney said:


> well just mentioning my thread on bsl as a hot stock which was under-valued at $2.23 three weeks ago,Well id like to mention to the people who personally sent me messages saying "that the stock wouldnt move and remains a share that would remain stagnant",...WELL A 30% GAIN IN 2 & 1/2 WKS....<---gloat
> :




Congratulations,

So how much did you reel in.


----------



## Zaij (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*

I'd laugh if he didn't.


----------



## wonderrman (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*

well done we all like a gloater. seriously we do. 

whats your next tip?

wonder.


----------



## trainspotter (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*

I would take 30% in 3 weeks any day over spelling mistakes. ANY DAY. 

Im nut a bery gud spella butt I cen smel a doler too bee had. 

Congrats to you makingmoney. PM me with your next tip ... partner.

Oh yeah .. go to the BSL tip thread for confirmation.


----------



## skyQuake (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*

I'm calling a top in BSL. 

When people have to post about how well a stock is going... well..

Lets see BSL prices in 2 & 1/2 weeks :


----------



## sammy84 (26 July 2009)

*Re: BSL TIP 30% IN 3wks*

Threads such a these seem to have a habit of only appearing when the market is rallying.

BTW sorry if I seem rude makingmoney, but I don't find a 30% return to be gloat worthy when the market it self has rallied 10% in the same time frame. You will find a lot of other stocks have done the same or better. The fact that achieving a 30% gain made you feel as if it warranted a thread for self gratification makes me worry for you, as some big losses might be around the corner.


----------



## Joe Blow (26 July 2009)

I have renamed this thread in the hope that we can keep all the gloating in the one thread and not create a separate one for each instance. :

If you have done something worth gloating about, please feel free to let us know about it in this thread.


----------



## nunthewiser (26 July 2009)

hey i had 4 loss trades in a row last week .........beat that


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2009)

LOL @ nunthewiser. You get out there and DOMINATE ! Go you good thing !


----------



## MRC & Co (27 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> hey i had 4 loss trades in a row last week .........beat that




ha ha I'll try beat that Nun, I got squeezed to the tick after holding a long into oil inventories 12:30am Thurs morning, see that large wick down, that was my stop going off at the very tip (bout 60 tick loss per contract)!  Note:  don't hold into oil inventories, even if your bullish as hell and have a HUGE stop!  

That night (nearly 12 hours later), I went max long oil about 3 times after S&P broke it's previous pivot high, only to get squeezed, so I finally flipped the position and   Ended up loosing on what should have been at least 10k USD.  

Beat that, wipe-out-and-a-half!


----------



## sidious (27 July 2009)

I'm not gloating. I just want to tell my investment and trading patterns. Here are my picks especially during the downtimes some for investing and some for trading:

MCC-2ish Now almost 8
CEY-dog? Holding on since I waited for months. Why not wait for a couple more
BTA-$1.15 now 1.8. Will sell at $2.5
MMX-.5ish now 1.8 and rising. Uptrend like history repeating itself
NUF-defensive play so I thought but SinoChem interested
GPT-.3 now .5 though thinking of selling since its not the same company anymore
GMG-.285 will sell at $1
BHP-21 now 37. Wipee. I bought an OZ icon at a good price
WOR-12 and will sell at 50.

I tried other stocks but some are dogs to me. 

Gurus will say time in the market not timing the market. Rubbish.Tell that to the retirees!!! It's all about timing, topping up and selling when your happy with the profits. I buy most especially when the market is down. Oh and I don't sell when markets are down. I HOLD. Why? Because it always goes back to the price that I bought it. I will not make my broker rich just because I'm scared.

I'm thinking that I should have bought more and should remove the fear but I'm only human. I well sell when I need the money and when I'm happy with the profits. When the next downturn comes, I will buy more.


----------



## makingmoney (27 July 2009)

:thankyou: for renaming the thread..muwhahahaha.."excellent smithers"


----------



## nunthewiser (27 July 2009)

i removed 2 of my recent posts as they were of no value to this thread. i already know that i am the greatest and theres no point gloating about it 

thankyou


----------



## Naked shorts (27 July 2009)

MRC & Co said:


> ha ha I'll try beat that Nun, I got squeezed to the tick after holding a long into oil inventories 12:30am Thurs morning, see that large wick down, that was my stop going off at the very tip (bout 60 tick loss per contract)!  Note:  don't hold into oil inventories, even if your bullish as hell and have a HUGE stop!
> 
> That night (nearly 12 hours later), I went max long oil about 3 times after S&P broke it's previous pivot high, only to get squeezed, so I finally flipped the position and   Ended up loosing on what should have been at least 10k USD.
> 
> Beat that, wipe-out-and-a-half!




Thats the kind of s**t that puts hairs on your chest.


----------



## Naked shorts (27 July 2009)

Heres a trade from last Tuesday, Eur/Usd (5min chart). Made these 40 pips while sleeping baby!


Books out soon.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 July 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Books out soon.





u must have read my one before you took that trade 


my work is done


----------



## Aussiest (27 July 2009)

I have a losing trade also. Hopefully the SPI won't rally too much more or i'll get stopped out!


----------



## Cartman (27 July 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> Thats the kind of s**t that puts hairs on your chest.





lol ---- i tried shorting the DAX at the wrong time on friday night ---- my chest now requires waxing also 




nunthewiser said:


> i already know that *i am the greatest* and theres no point gloating about it
> 
> thankyou





i dub thee Muhammad


----------



## Naked shorts (27 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> u must have read my one before you took that trade
> 
> 
> my work is done




Yes but it was your seminars that truly allowed me to navigate the markets.


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 July 2009)

..


----------



## jonnycage (27 July 2009)

i found 20cents on the way to work!  booom!!  jonny


----------



## skyQuake (27 July 2009)

jonnycage said:


> i found 20cents on the way to work!  booom!!  jonny




I LOST 20c on the way to work D:


----------



## gfresh (27 July 2009)

The coffee I made this morning was ****ing awesome


----------



## Semillon (27 July 2009)

My cats breath smells like cat food


----------



## cutz (27 July 2009)

gfresh said:


> The coffee I made this morning was ****ing awesome




Not as good as the one my misses is preparing ATM.


----------



## Dr.Stock (27 July 2009)

I`ve got swine flu and as a result picking winners is all I do-every `ucken 30 minutes.


----------



## awg (27 July 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> hey i had 4 loss trades in a row last week .........beat that





think i can, was 1 day late with my BSL capital raising paperwork

cost myself a few hundred no risk dollars with that piece of slackness


----------



## makingmoney (27 July 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## nunthewiser (27 July 2009)

i bought a small parcel of AVA i will be back to gloat later


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2009)

*GLOAT* ... oh sorry ... I thought you meant *GOAT* ??


----------



## fureien (27 July 2009)

sidious said:


> I'm not gloating. I just want to tell my investment and trading patterns. Here are my picks especially during the downtimes some for investing and some for trading:
> 
> 
> GMG-.285 will sell at $1



fat chance thats gunna happen anytime soon. you will be holding for a year lol....if not u can come back here and brag about how i was wrong



sidious said:


> I tried other stocks but some are dogs to me.
> 
> Gurus will say time in the market not timing the market. Rubbish.Tell that to the retirees!!! It's all about timing, topping up and selling when your happy with the profits. I buy most especially when the market is down. Oh and I don't sell when markets are down. I HOLD. Why? Because it always goes back to the price that I bought it. I will not make my broker rich just because I'm scared.




well said. ive wasted so much brokerage money before i realised this


----------



## prawn_86 (27 July 2009)

sidious said:


> Oh and I don't sell when markets are down. I HOLD. Why? Because it always goes back to the price that I bought it. I will not make my broker rich just because I'm scared.




Just like Allco, BNB, Bear Stearns, ABC Learning etc etc hey? Always go back up...

The market index may always go up (which is debatable in itself) but that does not mean every stock will. The market is an index which is constantly changing, hence it experiences survivorship bias, as performing stocks stay in and stocks that dont perform go broke and are removed from various indexes


----------



## sidious (27 July 2009)

BTW I forgot to add, I don't buy and forget. I buy and watch like a hawk. Learned that from Marcus Padley.


----------



## fureien (28 July 2009)

sidious said:


> BTW I forgot to add, I don't buy and forget. I buy and watch like a hawk. Learned that from Marcus Padley.




yeh i was just about to point that out. u buy and hold but only for companies you noe are just feeling macroeconomic or overall market effects


----------

